# BT Broadband



## Gordanus (8 Sep 2006)

I ordered broadband from BT about a month ago.  they told me it would take about 2 weeks.   Well, 4 weeks later and no replies to my emails.....  Anyone else have problems with them?  Should I keep pursuing it or give up and go with a different company?  (am in central Dublin)


----------



## rkeane (8 Sep 2006)

If you try anything its most likely that one day yiou will still end up with a router at your door from BT.  Even if you go with another company and cancel with BT.  They dont take cancellations apparently.  They have a shabby service in this repsect.  Their broadband is fine though.


----------



## Guest127 (8 Sep 2006)

their broadband is fine. their help desk is excellent. they post out the modem and instructions. if it doesent work you just ring their help desk and they talk you through it. billiing is something else however.


----------



## nicelives (8 Sep 2006)

Give them a call, I agree their billing is very messy but you can always get it sorted out, but once you have someone on the phone they'll help you out. Seeing as Smart are going through a bit of a disaster zone, it's probably the best option at the mo.


----------



## Pee (8 Sep 2006)

nicelives said:


> Give them a call, I agree their billing is very messy but you can always get it sorted out, but once you have someone on the phone they'll help you out. *Seeing as Smart are going through a bit of a disaster zone,* it's probably the best option at the mo.


 
What's happening with Smart - I read recently that they were reducing the number of door to door salesstaff, I hoped this might be followed by all other Telecos. Is is service or financial difficulties that are problems for Smart?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Sep 2006)

Not sure if this is relevant:

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Smart shares tumble as CEO leaves - RTE News[/FONT]*


----------



## nicelives (8 Sep 2006)

Very relevant Clubman. Having read last week's Sunday Times, I was shocked at the many millions of euro they have spent on advertising for the relatively small amount of customers they attracted. I was also shocked by the way they very recently sacked loads of the sales managers they originally poached from eircom with only 6 weeks salary compensation. Whether I'd sign up with them is one thing but I definitely wouldn't invest in them unless for some wierd reaon they manage to keep their 3G licence in the upcoming court case.


----------



## nicelives (9 Sep 2006)

also from today's Irish Independent

Top Telecom firm runs out of cash.

SHARES in Smart Telecom slumped yesterday after its chief executive stepped down and stockbrokers were called in to review the company's operations. 
Some €50m was wiped off the value of the stock after chief operating officer Ciaran Casey confirmed that chief executive Oisin Fanning had quit. 
Answering shareholder questions, Mr Casey said the company had run out of cash and was currently depending on large shareholders to write cheques on a week-to-week basis.


----------



## DrMoriarty (9 Sep 2006)

I wonder if they'll change their name to 'Dumb'...? 

Speaking of BT, I recently — after just over a year trying! — got them to sort out my billing mess. At least I'd kept things so that _I_ owed _them_ money and not the reverse...


----------



## Flick (10 Sep 2006)

been with bt broadband for 6 months now.no problems (so far). broadband is good as well. i was up and running in no time


----------



## Grifter (10 Sep 2006)

Gordanus said:


> I ordered broadband from BT about a month ago. they told me it would take about 2 weeks. Well, 4 weeks later and no replies to my emails..... Anyone else have problems with them? Should I keep pursuing it or give up and go with a different company? (am in central Dublin)


 
I am with BT. They are very good. Why don't you just ring them on 1800 923 924. They will sort you out.


----------



## Guest127 (13 Sep 2006)

yipeekiaye: my bt bill is actually correct this time. first time in probably ever. they have applied a discount as promised in their last email to me. (due for  on line billing since dec ) €54     per month   plus €47 for  mobiles  less the discount and bill for two months for everything is just over €110
at last!!!!!


----------



## munsterman25 (13 Sep 2006)

Going to go for esat broadband and total talk for 54E per month. Are esats mobile rates less than eircoms?


----------



## serotoninsid (13 Sep 2006)

cuchulainn said:
			
		

> they have applied a discount as promised in their last email to me. (due for  on line billing since dec )



Theres a discount for online billing?  What percentage is it?


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Sep 2006)

It's not a percentage, it's €5 off each two-monthly bill (i.e. €30 over a year).

munsterman25, yes, AFAIK they are a bit cheaper — marginally moreso if you're on Talk Plus (now called Total Talk). However, their website seems to be down at the moment, so I can't post a link...


----------



## hattrick_12a (13 Sep 2006)

bear in mind folks my experience with BT so is not good. I am having trouble getting my p/w from them to set up the damn thing. I am waiting over an hour ringing 1890 923 111. Can't even get them to email me the damn thing to the email that I registered with them through there accounts free number (or there website), that you get through a whole lot quicker. I think something definitely went wrong with my registration. just a thought for yous. anyone else bad experiences...


----------



## Guest127 (13 Sep 2006)

I had to reregister TWICE before they picked up the full order. supplied bb straight away but not line rental or talk plus ( or whatever its now called)
try 01 432 7158- Sharon Norton,thats who finally got me sorted.


----------



## munsterman25 (14 Sep 2006)

If I go with BT the router they supply is not wirelss enabled is that right??

If I want to go wireless with their service is it just a case of me buying a wireless router myself??


----------



## serotoninsid (14 Sep 2006)

For an additional 40 euro, they can provide a zyxel prestige 660HW-61 wireless router which should be alright for a basic setup - but if you want to do anything out of the ordinary in terms of networking, then I dont think these are great quality and zyxel support is rubbish in comparison with the likes of linksys.


----------



## munsterman25 (15 Sep 2006)

But for the simple purpose of wireless broadband to two laptops it would be fine yeS?


----------



## serotoninsid (15 Sep 2006)

Yes it would.


----------



## Deirdra (15 Sep 2006)

Gordanus said:


> I ordered broadband from BT about a month ago.  they told me it would take about 2 weeks.   Well, 4 weeks later and no replies to my emails.....  Anyone else have problems with them?  Should I keep pursuing it or give up and go with a different company?  (am in central Dublin)



Yep, me too. Ordered about a month ago and still waiting for a 'package' to be delivered. If they suggest you can contact them by email, just don't see why they don't reply. Phoning them takes forever to get through.


----------



## daveha (17 Sep 2006)

I'm afraid they are a joke. Trying to switch to their (good value) 45 euro a month broadband/phone package. I am already with them on a standard package. Requested the change by phone on 12 August. No response mafter 1 month. Called Customer care who told me to call sales. Sales told me that they could only retreive my info with my phone number. They told me that my phone number didn't exist (I've been a customer for 2 years) .. I went through a whole 'computer says no' conversation before them directing me back to customer care. Gave up and emailed them .. still waiting for a reply 2 weeks later.


----------



## Guest127 (18 Sep 2006)

daveha; try that number I gave a few posts ago. your situation is not a million miles from my one. this bt employee was the one who finally sorted out my mess. Have to say though that I requested a customer complaints reference number previously ( which they are oblidged to give you) in order to refer the matter back to comreg if necessary. they wont volunteer this complaints number - you have to ask for it.


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 Sep 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> It's not a percentage, it's €5 off each two-monthly bill (i.e. €30 over a year).
> 
> munsterman25, yes, AFAIK they are a bit cheaper — marginally moreso if you're on Talk Plus (now called Total Talk). However, their website seems to be down at the moment, so I can't post a link...



The €5 discount for online billing does not apply to the new Total Talk packages as these require a paper bill. (I can't find where this is posted on the site but it's there somewhere.) Makes sense - the price quoted is supposed to be the all inclusive price. 

It's a pity that BT don't have faster then 3MB broadband...

There is a useful and recently updated comparison of Broadband offerings here.


----------



## paddyd (18 Sep 2006)

I use a company called Cinergi Broadband (living in Lusk). They resell uncontested 1MB UTV Broadband for 14.99 p.m! and it uses a BT wireless access point (modem), posted out and set up in 10 mins. Its been completely problem free since I got it, and is loads enough for home-office, and internet use (probably not ideal for downloading DVDs or whatever)
Incidently Cinergi are unusual in that they don't advertise; they use word-of-mouth marketing only, so you get a nice wee discount is you refer anyone.


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 Sep 2006)

paddyd said:


> I use a company called Cinergi Broadband (living in Lusk).



Who is living in Lusk - you or Cinergi Broadband? 

I have heard of Cinergi all right but they seemed a bit homegrown and unprofessional - have to email them for rates etc. Maybe I got the wrong impression...


----------

